

Things 2 is out (Mac/iOS app) - tbassetto
http://culturedcode.com/things/

======
quesera
I consider my to do list highly private information and will not consider
using any syncing application that doesn't encrypt my data at rest.

Perhaps that makes me a unique snowflake, and perhaps a true Scotsman.

The convenience of ubiquitous sync is undeniable, but there's more personal
data in my todo list than in my email spool. I use it for notes, ideas,
trivial record keeping, etc.

It's private, and there are a dozen little companies who offer to sync my
stuff. I don't trust any of them. I don't trust Google or Apple with that data
either, but I wish someone would do it right so I could.

Is this not a concern for others?

~~~
dangero
Have you tried Toodledo? That's a pretty awesome one and they use SSL for all
iOS traffic to their server. I've been using it for 2 years now and I have
pretty much no complaints.

edit: Spelling mistake

~~~
frou_dh
SSL is in flight encryption, not at rest encryption. Maybe Toodledo do that,
too.

------
Hontano
I loved the original release of Things on the desktop, but wish I had never
bothered with the iOS app. It took far too many taps to do anything and
syncing was clunky to the point of uselessness.

It was the wait for over-the-air syncing, with months of overwrought blog
posts, that led me to abandon Things. I recreated my use in the Reminders app
and have been much happier since. With this 2.0 I see they have finally, years
later, released "cloud syncing".

I don't see $50 worth of functionality, but still, wish them well with the new
release.

~~~
speg
I too tried to love Things, but just couldn't get into it. The to-list needs
to be simple enough to use without thinking, yet powerful enough to offer a
specific set of features.

With the release of Mountain Lion I am getting along fine with Reminders. I
use Fantastical in my menu bar to add things, it's always synced to my phone.
Has priority, time & date, and geolocation.

~~~
Hontano
Ah hah, I forgot about Fantastical. Looks like it will do the trick for quick
entry of reminders which was one of the few features I was missing after
Things. (Plus there's a 50%-off sale).

Using an Fn double-tap to dictate makes it Siri-esque, only more reliable :)

------
mcobrien
If you're a hacker in need of a Mac/iOS todo list, I couldn't recommend
TaskPaper (<http://www.hogbaysoftware.com/products/taskpaper/>) enough. It's a
hybrid outliner and todo list, but scales from simple lists to multi-project,
tagged lists with loads of notes and documentation.

Best of all, the file format is plain text, so you can keep it in source
control, edit it in Vim (there's even a vim plugin -
<https://github.com/davidoc/taskpaper.vim>), or whatever you want.

~~~
mej10
Sounds like org-mode, except it is free and open source with tons of great
add-ons. MobileOrg for iOS which is also open source.

~~~
dodecaphonic
What greatly inconvenienced me about MobileOrg was having to manually push and
retrieve changes from the app, which led me to the occasional "but I'm sure
I've captured this!" moment. Call me stupid, or even inconsistent for hoping
something a little more brainless (it's an emacs mode I'm trying to sync with,
after all), but eventually it put me off from adopting it in full.

~~~
mej10
Yeah, that is definitely a pain point with it. I have a list of things I would
like to change, but it is pretty low on my list. Also the code isn't exactly
how I would've built the app, so it is a little discouraging to work on in my
free time.

------
risratorn
Really great, it took them like ages to get the cloud sync done but I believe
they have done a great job with it. I've been using the Things beta for some
time now and the Daily review feature is a winner. It's a best practice to
review your todo's each morning and they just made it super easy and hard to
forget.

On the other hand, I feel that there is really too little to justify tagging
it v2. What's really new and noteworthy? Cloud sync, perhaps but that's in no
way a revolutionary feature. Daily review? Really really nice but it's more of
an addon/improvement rather than a full feature. And then we have it ... next
to those there isn't anything really new and groundbreaking.

I sure hope they can get their team working on some other great new features
now that cloud sync is finished. Time to move on and innnovate!

~~~
fnl
well, at least upgrading to version "2" is free for existing users

------
MartinMond
When did they announce that cloud sync was coming soon? 3 years ago? I'm not
sure if I trust them to continue updating Things on a reasonable schedule. I
have a lot more trust in Sam Soffes adding lots and lots of features to
cheddarapp.com

~~~
arrrg
As far as I know they never said cloud sync would come soon. Just eventually.
The rest is inferred.

------
jameswyse
Looks great! Any plans for an Android version?

~~~
sjmulder
I really wish there was an Android version, or some way for a thrid-party app
to sync with Things on the Mac.

Now I have to use a note taking app on my Android phone and tablet, then
manually copy them into Things when I get back to my computer. It’s a bloody
hassle but Things is so much better than anything else I tried that it’s the
only way.

------
ianlevesque
The cloud sync is just too little, too late for them. iCloud and the Reminders
app on Mountain Lion covers 99% of the iOS/Mac cloud-sync'd task management
needs now. They definitely took far too long to release v2.

------
allcapzzz
$50 for a todo app? Really?

~~~
rimantas
Yes, really. It's about time to start selling your products, instead of their
users.

~~~
pwny
As much as I agree with you and as much as I'm displeased with people having
trouble selling things they worked on for months for over 0.99$ I would never
be able to live if I had to pay 50$ for every little piece of software I use.
50$ is a LOT for a todo app.

Imagine a world where you had to pay 50$ for every app on your phone (I
personally have 10-15 that I use regularly), every web app that you use (these
guys have bills to pay too) and everything installed on your desktop computer.
You wouldn't be able to use as much as you use today.

The fact is, this app seems great, I might try it, but I usually shell out 50$
for software on either an exceptional game that I know I will be playing for a
long time (often multiplayer) or some development tool/license (for example
Apple dev program). Organizing my life into items that I can tick doesn't seem
that complicated or essential to me that it's worth 50$.

~~~
shadesandcolour
There's a trial for the Mac version, I recommend it highly. The iOS version is
cheaper than the Mac version if that floats your boat a little more. I won't
try to imagine a world where I would pay $50 dollars for every app that I use
but I can imagine one where I pay that much for something that is very well
done and helps me do things I need to do.

It's time to realize that software is worth something. The flood of the 99
cent apps in the App stores have really ruined software development for people
who can't price their apps higher because they wont sell and they can't make
money off of the way they price them now. I bought Things almost 5 years ago
and I've never once regretted paying as much as I did. I tried to switch away
from it for a while but kept coming back.

~~~
pwny
I absolutely agree with "[...] I pay that much for something that is very well
done and helps me do things I need to do." I'm also on your side as to what
the App Store has done to software's perceived value.

Todo lists just don't happen to be something I value enough to shell 50$ for.
I might look into the iOS version though, I like portable todo lists a lot
more.

------
hussfelt
WARNING: Careful with upgrading. My app does not start at all anymore, crash
report is crashing even if I try to send or do not try to send it.

Things initially crashed when converting my DB, I am not sure yet if that is
recoverable. Fortunately I had a iOS backup - hope that helps.

Anyway - I suggest backing up before upgrade, and wait for a 2.0.1! :-)

~~~
hussfelt
Awesome support at CultureCode!

If this problem ouccurs for you, try this: 1\. Download a fresh Things.app
from <http://culturedcode.com/things/> 2\. Replace your current one 3\. Enjoy

Should have tried that myself - but was to scared it would destroy my db. :-)

------
drewjoh
I was really looking forward to the next release, and I'm really happy for
them. But it's taken years for them to do cloud sync... and the feature I was
waiting for was teams. I'm personally disappointed in how incredibly long it
takes them to roll out any feature.

I like Things, it's great... but until it's collaborative, it doesn't work
(for me).

------
frou_dh
If I could put my finger on why I love the Mac version of Things, it's that I
use just shy of every single feature in there. To me, that shows the right
balance between simplicity and capability. I gather OmniFocus is far more
extensive.

2.0's new "Daily Review" feature encompassing the previous Move-to-today vs.
Highlight distinction looks spot-on.

------
mbesto
I really like that scrolling date picker! Anyone know if a library is
available?

------
bonaldi
Is there anything like Things for Windows? The one place I most sorely need a
syncing GTD-style tracker is work, where I'm on Windows.

~~~
frou_dh
There's a slightly creepy (unacknowledged) clone of Things for Windows. I
can't recommend it though. When I tried it at my previous job it wasn't as
capable or well designed as the original.

<http://codea-dev.com/gtd/>

~~~
desireco42
Hey, it's free

------
jwallaceparker
I love love love love Wunderkit and Wunderlist. Mostly web-based but slick Mac
and iOS apps are on the way.

